# Talking Havanese



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Does your Havanese 'talk' to you when it wants something? Pippin will moan and whine when he wants me to do something for him. Often, he will 'ask' me to retrieve a toy or chew bone that he can not reach.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yes, Heidi the Havabrat is a huge talker. Not barking or growling...but a 'harh-harh-harh" if she wants something, usually us to throw her toy for yet another round of fetch!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy does the same "harh-harh-harh" thing. If I don't jump up - she starts "patting" my leg or arm to get me to pay attention to her! Beau just sits and stares at me as I ask him "what?". Then when I stand up - he leads me to whatever it was he was wanting. Such SMART dogs!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes, she sure does.

My all time favorite is her loud 'huff' when she doesn't like something, it is just like a human would do, but she has this moaning thing go on when she wants something and its like she is trying to 'talk' to me.

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry has a voice - he uses it when he thinks I've forgotten about him or my attention is elsewhere. It is a deep-toned "Wrrrrrrr". It is his talking but he scares small children with it!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup, we started giving her "talking" different names. She has a growl-low bark that we would say "hello" (because that's kind of what it sounds like) when she would do it. So now she does it on command. We say "hello" and she says "hello" back. She will do more of a bark when we say "speak", and I am now working on the noise she makes that sounds kind of like human crying. I say "waa". She hasn't quiet gotten that one yet.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Only time Augie 'talks' is when he is waiting for me to put on my shoes so we can go for a walk. He sits in front of me, squirming and almost squeaking, he is so excited. He is a pretty quiet dog for the most part, will bark when someone comes to the door and at his reflection in the glass door at night.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

He talks more to other canine friends. BUT I taught him to mimic what I do, on command. if I bark he barks, if I growl, he growls and he also has this psuedo purring sound he does.

he doesn't bark hardly at all, but man he has a lot of 'sounds' esp. during play.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Absolutely Smarty is the most vocal dog I have ever known. She lets you know what she wants when she wants it. Galen not so much but she does this little growl to get your attention.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi too... he is VERY vocal, with a large range of vocalizations. One of the funniest is when he's excited and want you to play, he makes noises that sound just like a chimpanzee. We call him "Monkey Dog" when he does it.ound: (and yes, I know chimps aren't monkeys )


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy no, but Rocky YES. He's so vocal, and he knows who to talk to depending on what he wants. It's so funny. His expressions also speak volumes. He has a quirky grin and a pleading look in eye. ound:


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Daisy does the same thing. The whine when she drops a toy off the bed or when she thinks I have read enough and it is time to play with her. She also has this odd thing when she whines when she wants a drink of water. She likes it fresh from the tap in the bathroom sink and will not drink from her water dish.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has a growl like grumble too when she's feeling pissy or when you startle her while she's sleeping. 

She hates to be bothered while she's catching some zzz''s, not so much during the day, but at night....leave her be. lol

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Both of mine 'talk'. Cru much more than Bunni. If Bunni talks, it's really important. ha
Cru 'grumbles' if he's not getting all the attention. It's funny tho, neither one of them really starting 'talking' much until they were at least 2yrs. old. Weird. He does the 'water whine' too. Evidently bathroom sink water is really good.


----------

